# Pro Vari



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Found the most expensive PV I've seen... it's the ProVari... it's pretty expensive and I guess that's why I don't see it on any of the SA web sites. And am I missing something because it seems to be a VV and not a VW device?

Anyone ever played with one? What the verdict?


----------



## Andre (4/3/14)

The Provari is just VV. A very good product, but expensive. VapeMob sells the Mini (if I understand their web site - do not know why they offer a 18650 batt as an option) at R4 000.00.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Matthee said:


> The Provari is just VV. A very good product, but expensive. VapeMob sells the Mini (if I understand their web site - do not know why they offer a 18650 batt as an option) at R4 000.00.



Damn! That's a lot of moola for a VV... I could buy nearly six MVP's for that price... doesn't make too much sense?


----------



## CraftyZA (4/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Damn! That's a lot of moola for a VV... I could buy nearly six MVP's for that price... doesn't make too much sense?


They are trying to ride a dying reputation in my opinion.
ProVari was one of the 1st adjustable output devices. A / the pioneer. But tech moved on. They did not. They will do well adding a new vw with rms output.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

